# Powdered milk in soaps



## regansoap (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello everyone hope you are all well.
Just a little question how do I incorporate dried milk powder into my soaps?   Did read somewhere that you can do this but no idea where - many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Susie (Jul 14, 2015)

Use the amount of powdered milk that would make the correct amount of milk, then mix it in with your oils.  Just stick blend it.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes. I like to use it and I just keep out some of the water that I would use for lye and use that to blend it. If u go straight to oils without premix with water you'll have a lumpy mess.
Oh and I don't do the full amount of water.. Just enough to get it smooth. 
So for a recipe with 20 water I would use enough powder to make 2.5 cups.. But only enough water to blend in right.
Does that make sense? Lol it 6am and I have sick little one so a tad loopy.


----------



## regansoap (Jul 14, 2015)

Susie and jenneelk thank you so much especially jenneelk 6.00am oooooooh huh early x hope your little one feels better soon.   Kindest regards angela


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2015)

I also sb my powdered milk into my oils. Many times I use powdered and liquid milks in my soaps.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 14, 2015)

I use both too, Carolyn. I had some trouble adding powdered milk to my oils once -- the soap had little bumps from the milk granules. It wasn't horrible, but it just didn't meet my expectations. And that was with Carnation powdered milk -- the kind that is very fine powder billed as instant dissolving. Obviously if it works for you that means I didn't use the right method! Since then, I've stuck with adding powdered milk to water, fluid milk, or other water-based liquid. I mix the liquid and milk powder together early on in my soap making so I can give the powder enough time to hydrate, SB at least once for insurance, then blend the liquid into my oils. So far that's worked really well for me. (fingers crossed!)


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 14, 2015)

I used to add it directly to my oils and SB away, but that usually gives me a slight texture and grainy visual appearance. I now mix it into just a touch of water and add that to my oils.


----------

